# OpenVPN Client auf einer Fritz Box

## LL0rd

Hi,

ich versuche grade einen OpenVPN Client auf der FritzBox meiner Eltern aufzusetzen, aber leider gelingt es mir nicht wirklich. Beim Starten von OpenVPN kommt imemr folgender Fehler:

```

May  7 10:23:19 multid[317]: interface tap0 new.

May  7 10:23:19 multid[317]: bridge lan has 2 interfaces only_this=tap0

May  7 10:23:19 multid[317]: br_del_if: del bridge eth0 failed - Invalid argumen

t (22)

May  7 10:23:19 multid[317]: static routes: 0 deleted (0 failed), 0 added (0 fai

led)

May  7 10:23:19 multid[317]: interface tap0 up.

May  7 10:23:19 multid[317]: static routes: 0 deleted (0 failed), 0 added (0 fai

led)

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Invalid argument

May  7 10:23:19 multid[317]: interface tap0 down.
```

Habt ihr eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

----------

## tazinblack

Leider kann ich Dir da auch nicht weiterhelfen, aber hätte ein paar Fragen dazu:

- Ist da noch die original Firmware drauf oder ist das was selbstgebasteltes?

- Nutzt Du da drauf auch noch andere Features?

- Was ist das überhaupt für ne Fritzbox?

Hab nämlich auch eine hier rumstehen und hätte mal Lust n bisschen dran rumzubasteln!

----------

## zworK

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Leider kann ich Dir da auch nicht weiterhelfen, aber hätte ein paar Fragen dazu:
> 
> - Ist da noch die original Firmware drauf oder ist das was selbstgebasteltes?
> 
> - Nutzt Du da drauf auch noch andere Features?
> ...

 

Hier gibts viele Infos:

http://www.wehavemorefun.de/fritzbox/Main_Page

Meine Fritzbox hat nach einem Gewitter leider die Grätsche gemacht  :Sad: 

----------

## LL0rd

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Leider kann ich Dir da auch nicht weiterhelfen, aber hätte ein paar Fragen dazu:
> 
> - Ist da noch die original Firmware drauf oder ist das was selbstgebasteltes?
> 
> - Nutzt Du da drauf auch noch andere Features?
> ...

 

Also das ding ist eine Fritz!Box Fon ATA, auf dem ding ist die letzte original Firmare drauf. An Features wird nur die Routing funktion und VoIP Telefon genutzt.

----------

## LL0rd

Okay, jetzt bin ich schon ein Stück weiter.... Die Verbindung steht, OpenVPN erstellt das Interface und setzt auch die IP Adersse. Aber irgendwie funktioniert etwas mit dem Routing noch nicht wirklich. 

```

tun0      Link encap:Point-Point Protocol

          inet addr:10.29.0.30  P-t-P:10.29.0.29  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:23 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:483 (483.0 B)  TX bytes:252 (252.0 B)
```

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.29.0.29      *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 tun0

80.190.227.218  *               255.255.255.255 UH    2      0        0 dsl

80.190.246.9    *               255.255.255.255 UH    2      0        0 dsl

192.168.100.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 lan

192.168.178.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 lan

10.29.0.0       10.29.0.29      255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 tun0

default         *               0.0.0.0         U     2      0        0 dsl
```

Die 10.29.0.30er IP ist erreichbar, 10.29.0.29 sowie alle anderen Hosts aus dem Netzwerk nicht. Hat da jemand eine Idee?

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

openvpn auf avm gibt es schon fertig und funktionierend: hier

----------

## borsdel

hier https://www.the-construct.de/ gibts pseudo-images, mit denen man viele funktionen leichtestens einbringen kann.

@zwork:

avm hat nen recht guten service (inkl 5 jahre garantie) - frag da mal an, wahrscheinlich ist nur das netzteil hinne...

ansonsten sind solche schäden ja durch jede hausratsversicherung abgedeckt

mfg borsdel

----------

